# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  اون لايناب الرياض اجمعو هنا

## musab aljak

*بالامس شرف مدينة الرياض الحبيب الغالي عابدين (ابو احمد) مدينة الرياض ، وسيغادر غدا الي الدمام ومنها الى الرياض لذلك تقرر ان يتكون هناك جلسة ترحيبية للاخ عابدين بمقهي البستان بالدائري الجنوبي مخرج 21 ، اليوم 22/12/2015 الساعة التاسعة مساء ،،




*

----------


## musab aljak

*لاي استفسار ارجو الاتصال على الرقم 0537667034 مصعب الجاك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب مصعب  الجاك مشتاقين ولله
ليك وحشة يازعيم

حمدلله على سلامة الحبيب عابدين 
متجدع الايام دي في السعودية 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
مشتاقين يا سجم الرماد و الله 

و ابو احمد  دا متين باعنا 

...


*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحبيب مصعب  الجاك مشتاقين ولله
ليك وحشة يازعيم

حمدلله على سلامة الحبيب عابدين 
متجدع الايام دي في السعودية 



الغالي دوما كسلاوي والله الشوق اطنان ،،

بعدتنا عنكم الظروف ولكن الشوق لقياكم دوما يؤرقنا ،،

لك كل الحب والمودة ،،
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


مشتاقين يا سجم الرماد و الله 

و ابو احمد  دا متين باعنا 

...





الغالي تجاني ،،

كيفك يا انسان يارائع  ،،

لو قلت ليك الشوق بحر ،،

ما أظن اوصف شوقي ليك ،،

لو قلت ليك بهواك مطر ،،

يعبر هواي الموج ويجيك ،،

مودتي ،،
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا مصعب الزول مالك لبستو الكسكته ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا مصعب الزول مالك لبستو الكسكته ؟؟؟؟





الراجل اتكردن وكدا ،،
*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههههه 
كبري الرياض من ود الجاك
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*انا ولا في زول عمل لي قعدة 

تحياتي ليكم يا ناس الرياض 
وهو قالوا الليلة صحي الضهر

...
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*متلمين فى الخير يا ود الجاك،،
                        	*

----------

